# Purdy Pipe Painters



## Pete S. (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone have experience with these rollers? I have a job this weekend that these may or may not be useful for. Just thought I'd ask for some opinions on them before I picked up a couple off ThePaintStore.

Thanks in advance anyone/everyone.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

never seeen them before, thanks for the info. I'd think if you have alot of pipe, that would be worth it, if you werent spraying.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I was going to buy one and try it out awhile back when an exterior i was doing had like 16 collums around their house. I did not though.


----------



## CamillusPaints (Jul 12, 2009)

We had them at work and never used them. I have painted literally miles and miles of pipe fine with a 4" roller or cigar.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

The back of the pipe, being tight against the wall (which most pipe work is - apart from commercial p'raps) will not allow you to paint completely behind the pipe with this bit of kit - will it :yes: :no: ???

So is it just as quick to just keep using the brush/flag brush/bent angled brush (whichever term you guys/gals use) and save washing out another tool after use?

I have never used one of these tho' we do have them in the UK. They look like "one of those tools I just gotta have."
But once you got it, you feel like you been suckered 

JMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> They look like "one of those tools I just gotta have."
> But once you got it, you feel like you been suckered
> 
> JMHO :thumbsup:


I think this is the reason why i did not buy one.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

CamillusPaints said:


> We had them at work and never used them. I have painted literally miles and miles of pipe fine with a 4" roller or cigar.


Ditto!


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

I have used these multiple times. They are actually quite nice, but they're hardly necessary. If you have a good amount of pipe, then I would rec them, if not, then just use the ole wiz and brush method.

Personally, I like them better for awkward areas, like certain stair cases, etc where getting a nice amount of paint on is an issue; you can pile it on and brush it out. But, again, it's not really a necessary tool.


----------

